# Yippee!



## craftymama86 (Mar 6, 2012)

Guess what??? We're getting a male Angora today, WOOT. For those who don't know we lost our Charlie a while back and have only had Lola since. BUT, yesterday I saw someone post a pic of a neglected angora they're asking only $20 for! These people don't keep angoras so I'm thinking it was a rescue bunny. He has matts but we're used to dealing with animals with that problem. We have a rescue GP as well who had matts bad when we got him. Anyways, I'm SUPER excited!!!! He's beautiful, has beautiful coloring which I need to ask about. I forgot what they call it when they look kinda blue, lol..... I'm thinking of naming him Buggs, like Bugs Bunny, hehe. Wouldn't feel right to name him Charlie.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 6, 2012)

Pics please when he's ready!


----------



## craftymama86 (Mar 6, 2012)

Will do! I'll take before and after pics, lol.... I may end up trimming him. We'll see when I go to get him if that will be needed.


----------



## craftymama86 (Mar 6, 2012)

Here he is, haven't picked him up yet so he's in a yucky cage. :/


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 9, 2012)

awwww  cute little guy


----------



## craftymama86 (Mar 9, 2012)

He really IS cute and a dream to groom, SO well behaved. 

This is after his first grooming, the day we got him home. I also bought a slicker brush and that went even better, lol.


----------

